# place to work for a skilled worker



## kyokushin723 (Jun 18, 2010)

place in canada with high employment for a skilled worker?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

kyokushin723 said:


> place in canada with high employment for a skilled worker?


I'm sorry but your question is much too vague to elicit responses.

What is your occupation?
Where do you prefer to locate?
Number of immigrants in your group?


----------



## RGS (Jan 24, 2011)

What type of skilled worker are you? What trades or occupation do you specialize in?


----------



## carioca (Feb 4, 2011)

My husband is plumber and we are living in London, UK. We are thinking to move with our 3 kids to Canada. The faster way to go is get a job offer, he had worked for Roto Rooter in US, and new construction company in US. Anyone knows where we can start look for a job. I am restaurant buddy trainer and I am looking for a job also. Thanks


----------



## carioca (Feb 4, 2011)

RGS said:


> What type of skilled worker are you? What trades or occupation do you specialize in?


plumber and cook


----------



## gringotim (Jan 5, 2011)

*Anywhere*



carioca said:


> plumber and cook


I think you need to ask yourselves where you would want to live, because every area has plumbing companies and restaurants. Not sure what is meant by "buddy trainer", but obviously there will be more opportunities in the larger cities, but then housing costs are thru the roof. There are always restaurant jobs, but not so many for plumbers, but I do know that Baker Plumbing in Duncan, BC was just advertising for a journeyman plumber, and there are always restaurant jobs in the Duncan papers, and of course, in my opinion. it is the best area to live in all of Canada.


----------



## carioca (Feb 4, 2011)

gringotim said:


> I think you need to ask yourselves where you would want to live, because every area has plumbing companies and restaurants. Not sure what is meant by "buddy trainer", but obviously there will be more opportunities in the larger cities, but then housing costs are thru the roof. There are always restaurant jobs, but not so many for plumbers, but I do know that Baker Plumbing in Duncan, BC was just advertising for a journeyman plumber, and there are always restaurant jobs in the Duncan papers, and of course, in my opinion. it is the best area to live in all of Canada.


Thank you very much for your answer. Buddy training is the way they call a trainer here in London. Thank you for the information about the restaurants jobs and plumbers field and also for the info about Ducan, I will check it


----------

